# Travel Talk > Travel Gear and Gadgets >  what backpack for me

## Travel2

I was wondering what would be the best way to carry all my stuff with me...Since i'm going on RTW trip I figured that a backpack is the ideal choice since I don't want to have to be on the move and have to carry a suitcase with me.


Now this is my first time backpacking so I have no idea what size I should get. Any suggestions? I'll be in Australia, NZ, Fiji, Hawaii, california and canada. 

I won't get to canada until the start of april so I'll be avoiding the extreme cold conditions 

It would also be better if the backpack has a small one that can be detached too

----------


## alop

Backpack - it's convenient. But we need to determine the size.

----------

